# Aluminum vs. Fiberglass



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

I posted a similar thread in the warm water fishing sub-forum but haven't received much of a response.

My wife has given me the green light on purchasing a boat (I had to sell my motorcycle). I want a fishing boat, she wants a ski boat. She thinks that the aluminum fish and ski's (Alumacraft, Lund, Crestliner, etc.) that I have proposed are the ugliest things she has ever seen--I must say that she is a bit of a boat snob as she grew up with high end ski boats. I have looked at some of the fiberglass fish and ski's (Lund, Ranger, Skeeter, Nitro, etc.) and think that I could probably get the ok on one of those. My concern is that I have never owned a fiberglass fishing boat. I am not a bass fisherman. I mostly fish walleye/pike but like to get after the gills when they are on their beds and would love to get a boat that would allow me to get onto Lake Michigan after Perch/Salmon.

I am looking for a 17'-18' boat, if new I could probably get the ok at $30K. Please offer your collective wisdom as to the pro's vs. con's of aluminum vs. fiberglass. Also, any recommendation on specific models/dealers would be welcomed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know that there is a boat out there which is well-suited for fishing the Big Lake and will still quickly pull a skier up on plane. Those are two drastically different needs. One of the aesthetically pleasing glass fish-n-ski boats can cover fishing on smaller/calmer lakes and still pop a skier right up, but they aren't going to work for the Great Lakes, except on pretty calm days.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Rav, it's tough to wrap up all those wants into one boat and be happy. I've always said that a man needs 5 boats to cover all the bases.

If it was me, I would go glass, everything white in color (cooler in the sun), go with as big of a motor as possible (pulling skiers), and make sure wifey loves it. 

There are some awesome fish and ski's out there and pretty much all but Tracker have a good reputation. You generally get what you pay for like most things in life.

Whatever you do, don't skimp on power. I have never heard someone who pulls skiers say that they wish they had went with less... Ever... But I have heard the opposite plenty.

But make sure you only use waxies packed in sawdust for those gills on the beds. You would hate to have the wife see worm dirt ground into the floor of your beautiful boat. :lol:

Have fun searching, I love buying a new boat.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

For 40 years all my sub 22' boats were always aluminum. I have since seen the errors of my ways. Glass is tougher than aluminum. Aluminum will permanently crease at moderate speed impacts with rocks and stumps that will only scratch glass. Glass can be repaired acting and looking as good as new after being scratched or holed. Aluminum can't. Todays glass and quality aluminum boats are very close in weight, but due to the constraints of the materials and construction techniques, the aluminum boat can't have advanced hull designs like the pad vee. Therefore the glass boat will run more efficiently, ride better and faster than the aluminum boat. Took me decades to figure it out. Don't be as stupid as I was all those years.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

If I were in your shoes I would look at the boat ESOX has for his avatar. That will fit your needs. If it's too much of a fishing boat for you, you can look at something like a Grady White or a Boston Whaler. The wife would be happy with either one and both are strong boats and can easily take on big water. I had an 18' Grady center console and I could tackle some huge waves with it. Great boats. It had a 150 hanging off the transom and could pull a skier with ease.
The only reason I sold it was because the wife wanted to have a bigger boat with a cabin for our daughters.
I did it for them.:evilsmile

Here's the old boat;


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

tinmarine said:


> If I were in your shoes I would look at the boat ESOX has for his avatar. That will fit your needs. If it's too much of a fishing boat for you,.:evilsmile


Then look at it's sister, the Reatta series. Great all around boats, the bigger cockpit and smaller front deck is friendlier to trollers, and you can get a ski pylon for it.. My little 1860 has been out in the worst steep confused standing seas only St Clair could throw at it, and I felt more secure than I ever felt even in my old 20' Lund Baron. (And I wasn't concerned about the lake folding it up and tossing it aside like a piece of foil either) 
These little Rangers take to big water like nothing else. You have to ride one to believe it.

http://www.rangerboats.com/StaticPages/includes/FNPreataRSAtAGlance.cfm

Ranger multi species and fish/skis are darn near impossible to find used, and they don't come at much of a discount when you do find them. But they are worth it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

tinmarine said:


> I had an 18' Grady center console and I could tackle some huge waves with it. Great boats. It had a 150 hanging off the transom and could pull a skier with ease.


I love Gradys, A Grady Tournament was on my short list last time I was boat shopping. The Ranger won by the edge given to it by Scott at Wonderland West. But in retrospect, the little Ranger does the big water so well I didn;t need that big Grady. Looks like now they call the Tournament the Freedom. Sweet family boats no matter what the name.
http://www.gradywhite.com/192/


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

A coworker of mine has a Stratos 486 SF, has a 150 Yamaha on the back and will pull my 280lb self up on a single ski pretty fast. We have had it out on Erie in 4 footers a couple times chasing eyes and felt comfortable in it. It has a 27" inside height from floor to top of gunwales, so your not completely exposed, and still has front and rear decks to fish off of. Pretty good all around boat from my experiences. And you can order them in about 20 different colors so she can pick out her favorite... lol


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Stratos, Fincraft, Yarcraft, even Lund glass. There are a lot of nice DC boats out there that will ski and fish. BUT, Tin or glass, if you are going to run a kicker, make sure you get a boat that easily accepts a ski pylon. Kickers and ski ropes off the transom eyes are a bad mix.


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the thoughts guys, I had been leaning towards glass but honestly was afraid of it only because I have never owned a glass boat. 

Keep the responses coming if you have anything to add.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i may just pick up a tournament 205... i have to go look at it on friday. a bit more than i really wanted to spend, but it seems like a pretty good all-around boat.


----------



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

Sea Ray 180, love it for an all around boat. I have had many pleasure boaters, and fishermen compliment my setup. 

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Take a look at the Lund 186 Tyee GL - it would fit Your needs very well. C-man


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

You can set up a glass pleasure boat of that size range for fishing pretty easy. Just make sure it has an easy reach over the transom for netting fish while trolling....no sun deck on the back. Either then just set up rails on the rear or drill recessed rod holders so you can easily switch from fishing to cruising. I reinforced the hull on mine with 1/2" plexi on each side where I mounted the kicker mount. Go glass tho for sure. Its an unbelievably more forgiving material. I/o or outboard im still up in the air on. I went from a 196 outboard aluminum fish/ski to a 186 glass I/o pleasure/ski i rigged for fishing and can't believe how much more I like the glass boat for every application. You simply have to take the kicker off if you want to pull a ski or tube. Both your back and your lady will thank you later go glass. If you get an open bow its easy enough to set up a bow mount electric also.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i may just pick up a tournament 205... i have to go look at it on friday. a bit more than i really wanted to spend, but it seems like a pretty good all-around boat.


You'll love it Steve. They ride great and have a ton of room. And the hose it out interior is a piece of cake to clean up.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

like i said, its a bit more than i really wanted to spend, but i'm going to go take a look at it and see if i fall in love with it.

my wife likes glass boats so i'm trying to figure out what model will work the best for us.


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys, I just need to find the right deal now. Will probably wait until boat-show time unless something really good comes along before then.


----------

